# 1. FFT der IBC



## Kersbacher (5. Dezember 2001)

Na, dann womma ma...

1. Vorschlag für die Franken-Frühjahrstour (1. FFT):
Schaut doch mal durch und laßt mich eure Meinung wissen.

Terminvorschläge erwünscht (ab März?) 

Mountainbike-Netz Heiligenstadt (Fränkische Schweiz) 

Dort haben wir dieses Jahr auch den Heiligenstädter Radmarathon mitgemacht. War zwar ein Strassenrennen mit überwiegend RR, war aber ausgezeichnet geeignet, mal die Kondition zu testen. Kann ich nur ebenfalls zu einladen. War bestens organisiert und mit 500 Startern gut besucht. Außerdem haben wir mit unseren MTB einen ganzen Haufen RR geplättet. 
Hier der Bericht über den Marathon:

http://www.adfc-forchheim.de/heiradmara.html 

Wir haben immerhin Strecke 1&2 geschafft. 

Zusätzlich haben wir natürlich noch ein paar sehr schöne Strecken im Programm, die wir zustätzlich in Angriff nehmen können.

CU ALL SOON

bike_on_the_run


----------



## Altitude (5. Dezember 2001)

klar immer 

aber bis März warten?

wie wärs mit ner FWT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (5. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Altitude,
ich habe deswegen März vorgeschlagen, weil es im Winter immer extrem schwierig ist, die wenigen, hellen Momente am Samstag und Sonntag fürs Biken zu reservieren und der Familie zu stehlen.
Bin aber offen, auch schon im Januar oder Februar was zu machen. Sollten wir nur rechtzeitig festzurren.

Die Heilgenstädter Strecken kenne ich noch nicht, deswegen würde es mich schon reizen, dort zu fahren, Kommt man ja auch prima mit dem Auto hin. Von Tom weiß ich, dass er mitmachen will, Coffee, bist du auch dabei??
Seit neuestem haben wir ja auch noch Forchheimer Verstärkung, also...

Kalt ist kein Problem 

bike_on_the_run

BTW: Vielleicht haben ja die alteingesessenen Uttnereuther und Erlanger nocht tolle Routen, die sie auch im Winter kennen?!


----------



## Altitude (5. Dezember 2001)

Ich hätt auch noch die Trails in Fürth und in Cadolzburg 
zum Winterbiken anzubieten....


----------



## Tom:-) (6. Dezember 2001)

und schlamm erst recht.  

nee, im ernst, sobald mein hobel wieder fit ist bin ich zu jeder schandtat bereit. wir können natürlich auch jederzeit eine meiner hausstrecken unter die räder nehmen. cadolzburg/FÜ oder Heiligenstadt ist mir auch sehr recht, da kenne ich nämlich nix.

C U all soon?

greets
tom


----------



##  (10. Dezember 2001)

Tach auch,
ich bin der "neue"......(Co-Biker von bike_on_the_run).

Also, ich bin auch dabei - hätte Lust mal das neue Netz von Heiligenstadt auszuprobieren.

Bis demnächst im Forum...

Horrido
Wurzelsepp


----------



## Altitude (13. Dezember 2001)

wann frieren wir uns nun um Winter mal gemeinsam auf dem
Bike den A.... ab?


----------



## Kersbacher (13. Dezember 2001)

Morgen habe ich von meiner Innenministerin einen Zeitplan.
Ich z.B. hätte Lust eine Heiligabend-Tour am Vormittag zu machen. Müßt ihr da arbeiten? Mehr Terminvorschläge morgen.

Tom, da du mehr oder weniger in der Mitte liegst, wollen wir deine Hausstrecke nehmen?


----------



## Tom:-) (13. Dezember 2001)

wir können sehr gerne eine meiner strecken nehmen. allerdings kann ich an heiligabend nicht und auch am 25.26.27. und wahrscheinlich auch 28. nicht.  

aber danach geht was  

morgen erfahre ich, ob ich am kommenden so den 16. mit euch biken kann, falls ihr dann auch zeit hättet.


----------



## Kersbacher (13. Dezember 2001)

Leider habe ich am 3. Advent schon Konzert in Forchheim!
Wie schauts bei Euch mit dem 22. oder 23.12. aus?


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Dezember 2001)

schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (18. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *schlecht
> 
> *



Schade, schade, schade. Wir werden es nachholen. Das ist sicher. 

@Altitude und alle anderen, die mitfahren wollen (und auch können): Wir sind z.Z. 3-4 und werden definitiv am 4. Advent fahren. Uhrzeit voraussichtlich 11:00 Uhr. Strecke gibts noch. Hängt ein bißchen von der Menge Schnee ab, die in den nächsten Tagen fällt.


----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2001)

Sorry, aber am Sonntag muß ich die Eltern meiner Freundin
vom Flughabfen holen und danach gehts auf GREASE in die Frankenhalle!

Merry X-MAS an alle aus dem Forum!!!!!


----------



## Kersbacher (18. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Sorry, aber am Sonntag muß ich die Eltern meiner Freundin
> vom Flughabfen holen und danach gehts auf GREASE in die Frankenhalle!
> 
> ...



Die Schmiere wird hart geforen sein, wenn's mit den Temps so weitergeht. Ich versuche einen 2. Anlauf für Januar. Außerdem muss ich das ja nicht organisieren. Freu mich über Vorschläge.


----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2001)

Also,

ich schlag jetzt mal den 01.01.02 vor! Weil wir uns früher immer an Neujahr um 12.00 Mittags an der Alten Veste in  Fürth zum "KATERBIKEN" getoffen haben. 

Diese Tradition ist leider in den letzten 2 Jahren eingefrohren! 

Helft mir doch bitte, diese Tradition wieder zum Leben zu erwecken!


----------



## Kersbacher (20. Dezember 2001)

im Sommer hab ich schon mal so'ne Katertour gemacht (Sonntags morgen um 8). Hat mir gereicht und vor allem keinen Spaß gemacht. Außerdem haben wir Besuch mit anschließendem Skifahrn bis zum 6.Januar.
Ich sagte ja schon, es wird schwierig im Winter. Bei mir geht's dann wieder ab 12./13.Januar.


----------



## Coffee (28. Dezember 2001)

....ich bin auch noch da...und wie ihr wisst mein Radel fertig ;-)). also es kann losgehen.....wann immer ihr wollt und ich kann ;-))

Also halten wir doch mal a) WE 13 Jänner fest
                                       b) WE 7 Tage später ;-)

Und nu raufen wir uns zusammen...wo.. is mir egal.......vielleicht mit einer kleinen Umtrunkstation irgendwo im Wald...heeheheheh.

Also los...meldet euch mal dazu.....oder sind womöglich Frauen nicht erwünscht ;-(

Bis dann....

die Kaffeetante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (28. Dezember 2001)

klar, kein problem!

wir sollten uns nur noch entscheiden, wo wir biken gehen....


----------



## Kersbacher (7. Januar 2002)

@ coffee & altitude:
Bin seit gestern wieder da und bin dabei (falls wir hier in Franken nicht auf Eisplatten fahren müssen).
Werde noch den ein oder anderen mobilisieren.
@coffee: Freilich sind Frauen erwünscht, dachte schon, du wolltest nicht mit uns fahren


----------



## Kersbacher (7. Januar 2002)

wir sind gefahren, zwar nicht am 4. Advent, aber an Heiligabend mittags, alleine im Wald, neue Spuren gezogen und noch nicht mal gefroren 
Hoffentlich kriegen wir das mal gebacken mit dem Zusammenfahren.


----------



## Tom:-) (7. Januar 2002)

gehen wir dann langlaufen? oder geht was mit dem MTB im tiefschnee?




..ach so, ich könnte nur am 13ten.


----------



## Tom:-) (8. Januar 2002)

am 12ten könnte ich auch.


----------



## Hornet (8. Januar 2002)

Servus alle zusammen!!!
Ja, ja ich lebe auch noch und bin aus dem Exil zurück!! 
(Zeit is worn)

Wer wie wo was wann?? darf ich auch mit?

@Tom und coffee (ex Kona?)
also mein Principia ist nu seit Weihnachten storniert :-(
gibts halt was anderes :-|


----------



## Kersbacher (8. Januar 2002)

@Tom
Recht könntest du mit dem Schnee haben. Wie sieht es auf deinen Strecken aus? Am Kanal gehts, ist aber eher langweilig.
Laß mal was hören.


----------



## Altitude (8. Januar 2002)

Also ich wär am 13. auch noch im Lande

Bei mir sind die Trails verschneit! 

Wir sollten uns nun mal überlegen wann und wo wir biken gehen?

Bin für alles offen!


----------



## GrüneRose (8. Januar 2002)

Hi,

alles gute zum neuen Jahr!

wäre auch gerne dabei, aber bei dem sch... Eis macht des ohne Spikes doch nicht so viel Spaß. An sonsten bin ich für alles zu haben (na gut, fast. Würd auch gene mal bei Rennen teilnehmen (war nur einmal beim Jedermann Duathlon dabei), wie kann ich denn da einsteigen?

CU,

GrüneRose


----------



## Kersbacher (9. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von GrüneRose _
> *Hi,
> 
> alles gute zum neuen Jahr!
> ...



Fahr doch im Sommer mit uns den Heiligenstädter Marathon; ist zwar ein Strassenrennen, aber mit 210km und 2500 HM in der Fränkischen macht der echt Spass und für die Kondition ist er auch gut. Slicks drauf und mal auf der Strasse fahren.
Falls du Spass dran hast, Infos bei mir oder hier .
Ausserdem hatten wir überlegt, hier mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (9. Januar 2002)

lass uns das thema rennen beim pizzatreffen mal näher erörtern.

@all:

also die geilen trails auf meinen hausrunden sind wegen des schnees z.Zt sicher nicht fahrbar mit dem MTB. trotz allem können wir auf den breiteren waldwegen fahren, weil die grünröcke und waldarbeiter überall schon schön mit dem auto/lkw langgefahren sind. frage: wollen wir das?

 

@bike_on_the_run:

nee, am kanal lang ist m.E. doch ein bisschen arg langweilig.


----------



## Kersbacher (9. Januar 2002)

@Tom
Hatte ich ja gesagt, am Kanal ist öde, dient ab zu und zu auch nur als Ausgangspunkt Richtung Dechsendorf und Röttenbach.

Dann lass uns deine breiten Forstwege fahren, falls für N und FÜ nicht zu weit.
Uhrzeit und genauer Treffpunkt?


----------



## Tom:-) (9. Januar 2002)

so lautet mein vorschlag:

treffpunkt samstag, 12.01.2002 um 13h00 an der aral-tankstelle in uttenreuth. parkplätze gibt's gegenüber am rewe-markt.

be there.
tom

... da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Berglöwe (9. Januar 2002)

Hello everybiker and a happy new year !!

Ich bin der ehemalige "Wurzelsepp", aber der ist auf der letzten Tour im Schnee vom Berglöwen zerissen worden.. 

Also, ich wäre am 12.ten dabei!
Bin schon in den Weihnachstagen 3mal im Wald gefahren - ist manchmal ein bisschen knifflig, macht aber Spaß wenn der Untergrund nicht allzu lose ist.

Hey, bike_on_the_run, biste auch dabei und nimmst mich mit, oder muß ich den Dachträger "aufziehen"
Melde Dich mal, alter Dirt-Biker....


----------



## Kersbacher (10. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Berglöwe _
> *
> ...
> Hey, bike_on_the_run, biste auch dabei und nimmst mich mit, oder muß ich den Dachträger "aufziehen"
> Melde Dich mal, alter Dirt-Biker.... *



@Berglöwe:
Halt den Dachträger mal bereit. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob meine bessere Hälfte mit dem dicken Sharan nach NRW fährt. Sag ich dir aber noch. Das mit dem Dirt-Biker lass mal die richtigen Dirt-Biker nich hören. Bin ja froh, wenn ich durch ne Pfütze komme 

@Hornet, Altitude, GrüneRose, coffee, u.a.: Wo seid ihr denn? Im Schnee ausgerutscht oder was?


----------



## Altitude (10. Januar 2002)

zur Zeit hab ich noch Probleme mit meinen Nebenhöhlen!

Wenn es mir am Samstag besser geht komm ich mit!!

See ya


----------



## Kersbacher (10. Januar 2002)

schwächelst du, Altitude?
Wolltest doch nicht bis zum Frühjahr warten 
Gute Besserung. CU Samstag, hope so


----------



## Kersbacher (10. Januar 2002)

nicht nötig, Sharan ist da.
Noch jemand aus FO zum Mitfahren?
Einer geht noch, einer geht noch rein   
(freilich inkl. stehendem Bike)


----------



## Altitude (10. Januar 2002)

aber ich muß aufpassen, weil ich ab dem 24 igsten Januar

mich für 3 Wochen in Norwegen und Finnland zum fotografieren (Schlittenhunderennen durch Norge und Finnland, einige Wintersportveranstaltungen) aufhalte und ich da fit sein muß,

aber wenn es mir besser geht komm ich natürlich mit!! 

See ya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrüneRose (10. Januar 2002)

Hey, des is jo idjol, dann komme ich auch mit, wo treffen wir uns in Forchheim?

Muss dann am Freitag noch kurz zum Dampfstrahler (Die Schaltung hat heut Morgen arch gebockt )

CU,

GrüneRose


----------



## Kersbacher (10. Januar 2002)

> mich für 3 Wochen in Norwegen und Finnland zum fotografieren (Schlittenhunderennen durch Norge und Finnland, einige Wintersportveranstaltungen) aufhalte und ich da fit sein muß,



Mannomann, brauchste noch einen zum Stativ-Festhalten? 
Da würd ich auch nix riskieren.

@GrüneRose: Ich selber wohn in Kersbach und hol den Berglöwen in Heroldsbach ab. Wo passt es dir dann am besten?


----------



## Altitude (10. Januar 2002)

ich hab nen Sherpa vor zwei Jahren aus Nepal mitgebracht, der ist zäh, genügsam, sparsam im Reisverbrauch und übersteht auch extremste Temperaturen besser als jeder Mittelauropäer!"G"
   

Wobei er auch mal Heimaturlaub verdient hätte!

Wie wärs? durchschnittlich 30 Grad unter Null, 2 Wochen im Wohnwagen und 45 kg Ausrüstung am Rücken?


----------



## GrüneRose (10. Januar 2002)

@ bike_on_the_run
Dann ist es für dich wohl am günstigsten wenn wir uns beim OBI in Forchheim treffen, oder? Dann must Du nicht in die Stadt. Dann könn ma direkt dann nach Hausen fahren. Wann treff ma uns da?

CU,

GrüneRose


----------



## Kersbacher (10. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von GrüneRose _
> *@ bike_on_the_run
> Dann ist es für dich wohl am günstigsten wenn wir uns beim OBI in Forchheim treffen, oder? Dann must Du nicht in die Stadt. Dann könn ma direkt dann nach Hausen fahren. Wann treff ma uns da?
> 
> ...



@GrüneRose:
OBI-Parkplatz 12:30 Uhr. Ich hab einen silbernen Sharan FO-AA-99. Bis denne


----------



## Coffee (10. Januar 2002)

@ alle

bin noch am Renovieren. Schaffe es am Samstag nicht. Sorry. Aber auf unser Essen freu ich mich. aber ich habe erst 1 anmeldung per Mail?!?! Wer geht denn nu noch mit von euch??

So und hier noch ein Bildchen von der Bauarbeiterin ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (11. Januar 2002)

viel Spass beim Renovieren.

Oder ist vielleicht dein neues Rädchen kaputt?


----------



## Coffee (11. Januar 2002)

dem Rädchen geht es wunderbar, bis auf mangelnde Bewegung. Nee, bin echt im Renovierungsstreß, aber das wird schon. Freu mich auf die Pizza.

Grüße coffee


----------



## Kersbacher (14. Januar 2002)

eine Menge Schnee, die wir da am Samstag beiseite geschoben haben.
Nur dank bester Ortskenntnisse von Tom waren wir in der Lage, unseren Ausgangspunkt am Rewe-Parkplatz wiederzufinden.
Immerhin, wir waren fünf:
 Tom als Dorfältester
 Berglöwe, der seine Super-Duper-Bergfähigkeiten nicht unter Beweis stellen konnte
 GrüneRose, der mit Rucksack, Thermoskanne (und wer weiß, was er noch in seinem Beutelchen hatte) bestens ausgerüstet war
 Altitude, den seine Arbeit auch beim Biken nicht loslässt (jaja, die Handys) und
 meine Wenigkeit, der nun weiß, dass es diese Saison neue Schuhe gibt.

Zur Stecke: Gut zu fahren waren lediglich die Treckerspuren und all das, was so ähnlich wie festgefahren aussah. 10 cm zu weit rechts oder links standen wir bis zur Nabe im Schnee, so dass es uns alle regelmäßig aus der Bahn geworfen oder hingebrezelt hat.
So müssen wir auch Tom's Traumtrail auf eine schneefreie Zeit verschieben, war einfach kein Hinkommen

Hat Spass gemacht und war die erste von vielen Touren - war ja auch gar keine FF(rühlings)Tour. Also. Bis denne.
Was noch fehlt, könnt ihr anderen ja ergänzen.


----------



## Tom:-) (14. Januar 2002)

teilnehmer: grüne rose, altitude, bike_on_the_run, berglöwe, tom

nachdem wir es also endlich geschafft hatten und uns auf einen termin einigen konnten sind wir am vergangenen samstag im schnee gefahren. wir waren fast schon weg, da kam altitudes schrei, man möge ihn doch auch mitnehmen.

zunächst ging die tour über plattgefahrenen auto, trecker und forstmaschinenspuren und schien recht gemütlich zu werden, was sich jedoch schlagartig änderte, als die spuren schmäler, und ein abweichen von selbigen zum sofortigen verlust jeglicher kontrolle über den geliebten hobel führte. so blieb der eine oder andere unsanfte abstieg nicht aus.

aber es gibt noch mehr verrückte: im wald kam uns ein MTB-Tandem entgegen - mutig, mutig, v.a. für die, die hinten sass.

so hatten wir uns auf die höhen von kalchreuth vorgekämpft und konnte doch noch so etwas wie eine abfahrt geniessen. tom ist noch auf einem karpfenweiher rumgefahren (er kann übers wasser fahren) und es wurde ob kalter füsse und weiterer termine schon wieder zeit richtung uttenreuth zurück zu kehren. der 'normale weg' war allerdings unfahrbar, so dass wir ein stück auf der landstrasse fahren mussten. 

zuguterletzt konnten wir doch wieder auf den rad/wanderweg einbiegen und die schlingerpartie mit einigen ausflügen in die botanik glorreich in uttenreuth beschliessen. 


es hat allen anwesenden spass gemacht, wir werden das wiederholen! 

-----------------------
danke für die tour.
greez tom

termin- und streckenvorschläge können ab jetzt eingereicht werden.


----------



## Kersbacher (14. Januar 2002)

Hehe. Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke


----------



## Altitude (14. Januar 2002)

hab nichts hinzuzufügen!

hat Spass gemacht!   



P.S. schöne Grüße von meiner gerissenen Speiche


----------



## GrüneRose (14. Januar 2002)

tolle Zusammenfassung(en) hat im grossen und ganzen echt Spaß gemacht. Der Schnee taut schon langsam weg, bald könn ma dann auch längere Touren wieder fahren, bin aber schon die nächsten beiden Wochenenden verhindert.

CU,

GrüneRose


----------

